# FNA indicates Hurthle Cells



## Sandrad (Jun 3, 2011)

Results of my Ultrasound guided FNA showed "Aspirate shows colloid and isolated groups of sometimes overlapping follicular cells, some showing nucleoli and Hurtle-type cells. A follicular nodule with Hurtle cell component is suspected. No papillae seen."

Previous ultrasound indicated a nodule "a single 1.9 x 1.6 x.8 in diameter well circumscribed nodule in the right isthmus, with a hypoechoic rim. Mass is solid with no cystic components, somewhat hetergenous and midly hypoechoic, with some increased vascular flow on color imaging. Maliginancy cannot be excluded; FNA is recommended."

ENT recommending Thyroidectomy, partial around 75% or possible complete, depending on what they see. Possibility of second surgery if pathology were to come back malignent.

I am a 43 year mom and cannot fathom a large scar on my neck, but will certainly do what I have to do. Anyone have a similar FNA result?

Have any of you heard of or had a less invasive surgery? I did read the post about the facelift type option and will discuss the viability of this with my ENT.

Do those who have surgery think an ENT, an Endocrinoligist, a Thoracic Surgeon or another doctor is the way to go? I think it is confusing that several types of docs can treat this.

I have been trying to understand what this is, and am correct in thinking it is either a Hurtle cell andeoma or carcinoma?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sandrad said:


> Results of my Ultrasound guided FNA showed "Aspirate shows colloid and isolated groups of sometimes overlapping follicular cells, some showing nucleoli and Hurtle-type cells. A follicular nodule with Hurtle cell component is suspected. No papillae seen."
> 
> Previous ultrasound indicated a nodule "a single 1.9 x 1.6 x.8 in diameter well circumscribed nodule in the right isthmus, with a hypoechoic rim. Mass is solid with no cystic components, somewhat hetergenous and midly hypoechoic, with some increased vascular flow on color imaging. Maliginancy cannot be excluded; FNA is recommended."
> 
> ...


Actually, it could be both. Adenomas are usually benign but I sure would not take a chance.
http://www.knowcancer.com/oncology/hurthle-cell-adenoma/

And the scar? I am told by most that it is barely noticable after a certain period of time.

I am sorry this has come to pass but I must tell you that we all need to be grateful that you had the FNA and that they are taking action. While a major inconvenience to you, I feel very confident in telling you that you are going to be fine and in retrospect, you will be glad it is all behind you.

Life can commence again! You will feel great and best of all, you will be worry free!


----------

